# Kaufberatung Protektorenjacke / Safety Jacket



## Kingprawnx (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin nach einem Sturz, der eine schmerzhafte Rippenserienfraktur zur Folge hatte auf der Suche nach einer angenehm zu tragenden Protektorenjacke oder auch Weste. 

Eigentlich fahre ich momentan als absoluter Neuling im Bereich 
Cross-Country, allerdings sind dabei  auch gerne schnelle Abfahrten und kleinere Sprünge immer wieder an der Tagesordnung. 
Nach dem Sturz überlege ich nun, auch wenn ich dann evtl. von anderen belächelt werde eine Protektorenjacke zu kaufen. 

Sie sollte allerdings nicht zu sehr auftragen, dabei aber natürlich die wichtigen Körperteile und natürlich die "Rippen" schützen . Vielleicht hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen oder Tipps, welche Jacken/Westen für den Bereich in Frage kommen könnten ? Gibt es evtl. auch "softe" Versionen ?

Vielen Dank und Grüße vom Niederrhein

David


----------



## wurzelsau (31. Oktober 2011)

Geht mir wie dir. Bin Freerider und habe mir letzten Freitag die untere Rippe gebrochen. Danach habe ich den Produktmanager eines Protektorenherstellers ( kenne ich privat ) angerufen und ihn gefragt, was er dagegen empfehlen kann. Also: Protektorenjacken dienen an Armen, Beinen, Schultern und der Brust nur zur Vermeidung von SchÃ¼rfwunden. Der RÃ¼ckenprotector taugt was, aber RÃ¼ckenverletzungen sind Ã¤uÃerst selten beim MB. Also Kali soll fÃ¼r Brust und RÃ¼cken momentan den besten Schutz bieten oder eben Protektoren aus dem  Motorradbereich ( aber Gewicht und WÃ¤rme ). Allerdings schÃ¼tzt kein Protektor die unteren Rippen. Der O'Neal Hellraiser verwendet momentan den best dÃ¤mpfenden Schaum und past sich am besten dem KÃ¶rper an. Bike 24 hat den gÃ¼nstigsten Preis mit 189,99â¬ dafÃ¼r. Tja, bist du jetzt klÃ¼ger? Ich weiss jetzt erst recht nicht, was ich machen soll!! Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dainese hat eine gute Weste mit separatem Rückenprotektor. Kommen aus dem Motorradbereich.

Passte mir deutlich besser als 661 und Co.

Untere Rippen sind allerdings frei...Schulter aus eigener Erfahrung (Einschlag mit Schulter vorweg am Gardasee in Fels) gut geschützt 

Gruesse


----------



## Sir Galahad (31. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt vermutlich keine Weste, die alle Rippen schützt, wegen der Beweglichkeit. Ne gebrochene Rippe ist ja nun auch was völlig Harmloses, man darf halt nur ne Weile nicht lachen.

Meine Philosophie ist, dass die wichtigsten Teile, die ein hohes Verletzungsrisiko haben, immer gut geschützt sein sollten. Das sind Kopf, Hals und Knie. Wenn da was kaputt geht, war's das mit der Lebensfreude. Daher bin ich auch auf dem Local DH immer mit Fullface und Neckbrace unterwegs, dazu Knieschoner. 

Wenn ich die nicht dabei habe (lange Touren z.B. nur mit Tourenhelm) fahre ich defensiv und bin lieber mal langsamer, steige ab oder verzichte auf ne sehr steile Trailabfahrt.

Im Bikepark natürlich immer vollgeschützt, also fette Jacke und den ganzen Rest.


----------



## wurzelsau (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke sun 909. Aber ich sehe das eher wie Sir Galahad. Nur habe ich mich bisher an Stellen verletzt, die nicht zu schützen sind: Fingerkapseln, Handgelenk, Schlüsselbein, Oberschenkel und zuletzt Rippen. Und natürlich das Genick hat's auch schon einige Male erwischt, wenn ich zu kurz oder vorne zu hoch gesprungen bin. Also Neckbrace ist sicherlich sinnvoll. In der letzten Freeride haben sie die Dinger getestet und ich neige zum Ortema. Am Oberkörper will ich vor allem das Schlüsselbein, die Schulter, die Rippen und die Weichteile,  wie Leber, Niere, Milz und Lunge schützen. Und so lange ich mir die Rippen brechen kann, kann ich mir die auch überall reinrammen. Schulter und Rücken mag ja heute funktionieren, aber mit dem Rest scheint es mir nicht weit her.  Ich weiss doch, wie das bei mir läuft: habe ich erst mal einen Panzer, dann lasse ich es richtig krachen, weil ja gefühlt gut geschützt. Ist aber nicht so und deshalb steigt eher das Risiko bei mir persönlich. Deshalb habe ich die Dinger nicht und weil du bergauf richtig ins Schwitzen kommst. Naja, mal schauen, ob ich was im Motorsport finde. Ich bleibe dran.


----------



## MissQuax (31. Oktober 2011)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin nach einem Sturz, der eine schmerzhafte Rippenserienfraktur zur Folge hatte auf der Suche nach einer angenehm zu tragenden Protektorenjacke oder auch Weste.



Die Safetyjackets sind generell empfehlenswert, wenn's etwas mehr zur Sache geht. Aber auch so ein Teil wird dich nicht 100 % schützen. Am wirksamsten sind bei einem Jacket der Rückenprotektor, die Ellbogen-/Unterarmschützer und bedingt die Schulterprotektoren. Der Rest schützt hauptsächlich vor spitzen/scharfkantigen Sachen und rauhem Untergrund. Aber bei einem ordentlichen Impact gehen trotz Jacket ganz schnell z.B. Schlüsselbeine, Schultern und Rippen kaputt. Von den beiden letztgenannten kann ich ein Lied singen: trotz Jacket hatte ich wie du eine Rippenserienfraktur (8  - wieviel waren es bei dir?) und (bei einem weiteren Sturz) eine schwere Schulterverletzung. Einen doppelten Unterkieferbruch hatte ich übrigens auch - trotz gutem FF!

Ein richtig wirksamen Schutz - besonders für die Rippen - gibt es nicht, aber generell hilft jeder Protektor (noch ) Schlimmeres zu verhüten - wer weiß wie "zermatscht" ich sonst nach beiden Stürzen gewesen wäre. 

Für die nächste (Bikepark-)Saison werde ich mir auch ein Neckbrace zulegen, weil Sir Galahad insofern recht hat, als das mit einem gebrochenen Genick echt Schluss mit lustig ist. Was aber die Rippen angeht, muß ich widersprechen - erstens können gebrochene Rippen die Lunge punktieren (was lebensgefährlich sein kann) und zweitens sind Rippenbrüche extrem schmerzhaft (meine Schulter war ein Klacks dagegen) und langwierig, weil die Brüche nicht fixiert werden können. "Nur ne Weile nicht lachen können" ist maßlos untertrieben. 

Aber egal, was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur härter. Deshalb fahre ich auch wieder, in dem Bewußtsein, daß man eben trotz aller Panzerung nicht unverletzlich ist. Aber das ist eben der Preis für den Spaß! 

Edit: Fast vergessen, du willst ja eine Kaufempfehlung. Nach dem ich ein 661- und ein Race Face-Jacket hatte und beide von der Machart und vom Sitz her nicht so der Hit waren, wird mein nächstes 

dieses hier !

Habe ich schon anprobiert - macht einen top Eindruck, ist durchdacht und vermittelt ein "sicheres Gefühl" (soweit das eben geht).


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hm,
der TE fährt aber ja keine wilden Sachen...

Da ist FF und Fullmontur ein wenig übertrieben, oder?

Die langärmeligen zieht man m.E. außerhalb vom Park nicht an, weil viel zu warm...

Insofern ist eine Weste sicherlich ein Kompromiss, aber ein guter  meine ziehe ich auf jeder Tour an, gehört dazu wie der Helm, auch wenn viele schon komisch gucken.
Aber habe mir die Schulter auch auf dem Hometrail an einer killefitz-Stelle zerlegt...

Für Park oder Shutteln würde ich angesichts eurer Einschläge auch die Vollmontur anziehn.


----------



## Sir Galahad (31. Oktober 2011)

Weste alleine halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Sie schützt Teile, die eher selten was abbekommen, aber es wird sehr warm drunter. Ich fahre z.B. im Sommer FR-Touren ohne Weste oder Rückenschutz, habe aber wie schon geschrieben leichten Fullface und Neckbrace dabei (allerdings max. 600 hm rauf, und dann heftig runter).

Wenn ich so fahre, dass ich damit rechne so zu stürzen, dass ich eine Weste brauche, aber die anderen, wichtigeren Teile nicht richtig schütze, dann ist das doch für die Katz. 

Nix wiegen tut so eine Weste auch nicht, zumal wenn sie vernünftigen Schulterschutz bieten soll. Das ist dann schon das Mehrgewicht eines leichten Fullfaces + Neckbrace. Wenn das nicht dabei ist, sind die wichtigsten Sachen nicht gut geschützt, also brauche ich auch keine Weste, da ich dann defensiv fahre.

Ich schwitze zudem lieber weniger und weiß dafür meinen Hals geschützt. Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Sir Galahad (31. Oktober 2011)

So, war eben im Keller und hab für den morgigen, allerletzten Parktag dieses Jahres gepackt.

Und mal gewogen (Küchenwaage): 

700 g - Dainese Rückenprotektor Größe L:
500 g - Dainese Light-Protektorenhemd (hat nur Schultern und Ellenbogenschutz, sonst nix)

Eine Protektorenweste mit Rücken-, Brust- und Schulterschutz wird also locker 1500 g wiegen. Plus Endurohelm (also die etwas solideren Tourenhelme) mit mind 450 g.

Damit bin ich bei Weste + Helm bei ca. 2000 g.

Dagegen

850 g - Fullface (Met Armadillo)
850 g - Neckbrace (Leatt - allererste Serie, kein Carbon)

Macht 1700 g. Würde nochmal leichter gehen, z.B. mit Kali Avatar II + High-End-Leattbrace.

Bin also mit Fullface und Neckbrace mit weniger Gewicht unterwegs als jemand mit Weste und solidem Tourenhelm. Und schwitze weniger.

Der Helm kommt bei Uphills an den Lenker, den Neckbrace setze ich einfach auf und gut ist.


----------



## wurzelsau (31. Oktober 2011)

Also Gewicht und Schwitzen ist ein Thema. Wirbelsäulen-, Genick- Ellenbogen-, Unterarm- und Knieschutz geht heutezutage in Ordnung. Da sind wir uns einig.  Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die auch tourenverträglich sind. Rucksack für den Rücken und leichte Schützer für Knie und Arme. Neckbrace für's Genick, der Rest ist wohl für die härtere  Fraktion Gefühlssache. Trotztdem will mir nicht einleuchten, dass es nicht möglich sein soll, optimalen Oberkörperschutz mit wenig Gewicht, guter Belüftung und gutem Feuchtigkeitstransport zu bauen. Vielleicht gibt es so ein Ding schon, wir haben es nur noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Sir Galahad (31. Oktober 2011)

Hm, wenn ich das Dainese-Rückendings so anschaue und anhebe, wirkt das schon sehr leicht. War über die gewogenen 700 g auch überrascht.

Aber wenn man bedenkt, welche Kräfte so ein Teil auffangen soll, wenn es Sinn macht, dann wird es kaum leichter gehen. Auch der SAS-Schaum ist ja nicht grade schwerelos ...

Im Übrigen bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass es tourenfähige Protektion über den leichten Tourenhelm hinaus gibt. Jedenfalls wenn eine Tour > 50 km und > 1000 hm hat. Da ist mir das Gewicht einfach zuviel und ich fahre dann halt defensiv ab. Auch wenn es viel auf und ab geht, ist z.B. ein Fullface nix, den kann man ja nicht immer auf und absetzen, und von diesen Superleicht-Fullfacen (CC-Helme mit dünnem Kinnbügelchen) halt ich nichts.

Klar, die kurze "Freeride-Tour", wo man halt nur einmal gemütlich den Forstweg hochfährt und dann den Trail wieder runter, da ist Kompromissprotection OK, jeder wie er mag.

Daher habe ich persönlich 3 "Schutzlevel", denen ich meinen Fahrstil anpasse: Tour (nix außer Helm), Local DH (Knie, FF und Neckbrace) und Park (alles).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Weste alleine halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Sie schützt Teile, die eher selten was abbekommen, aber es wird sehr warm drunter. Ich fahre z.B. im Sommer FR-Touren ohne Weste oder Rückenschutz, habe aber wie schon geschrieben leichten Fullface und Neckbrace dabei (allerdings max. 600 hm rauf, und dann heftig runter).
> 
> Wenn ich so fahre, dass ich damit rechne so zu stürzen, dass ich eine Weste brauche, aber die anderen, wichtigeren Teile nicht richtig schütze, dann ist das doch für die Katz.
> 
> ...



Hi,
also ich sprach eher von Touren ab 1000HM...

Dafür abfahrtstechnisch eher Enduro bzw technisch, d.h. langsamer bergab als das was du so machst 

Da nimmst du keinen FF mit...

Und bei uns geht das Gros der Leute entweder über den Lenker oder seitlich abrollend ab, so dass die Schulterpartien häufig betroffen sind.

Der TE fragte ja auch nach XC, nicht nach Bikepark!

Gruesse und unfallfreies Biken


----------



## machero (1. November 2011)

Würde mir an deiner Stelle nur ne Weste holen. Damit schützt du den Rücken und vor allendingen die Schultern.

Für die Arme kannst du dir die Protektoren extra holen.
Damit bist du imho wesentlich flexibler, und musst auch nicht dauernd "alles" anhaben.
Im Sommer kannste dann alles was du grad nicht brauchst auch im Rucksack transportieren, und oben aufm Berg erst anziehen.


----------



## ottovalvole (1. November 2011)

Ich würde hierzu raten

Klick mich

Relativ atmungsaktiv, leider teuer.

Dazu Ellenbogenschutz, den man ggf an und auszieht und man ist schon einigermaßen aufgestellt, so obenrum.

Ich komm aus dem Motoradrennsport, auch ein leichter Protektor ist VIEL besser als gar keiner

Grüße, TOM


----------



## Zonerider (1. November 2011)

wurzelsau schrieb:


> Nur habe ich mich bisher an Stellen verletzt, die nicht zu schützen sind: Fingerkapseln, Handgelenk, Schlüsselbein, Oberschenkel und zuletzt Rippen.



Kann ich nahtlos so übernehmen.

Suche ebenso die eierlegende Wollmichsau in Form einer Protektorenjacke. Sie sollte ebenso kompatibel mit den gängigen 250,-Euro LeatBraces sein.


----------



## Kingprawnx (1. November 2011)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und ernst gemeinten Ratschläge. Ich denke ich werde mir eine Weste + Knie & Ellbogenprotektoren holen, da ist man sehr flexibel und es solle für den "normal" gebrauch reichen, aber es stimmt, man ist halt nicht zu 100% abgesichert und zu sicher fühlen ist halt auch nicht gut ! Werde einfach nach dem Sturz alles langsamer angehen und erstmal meine Grenzen austesten.... als Anfänger ist es schwer richtige Erfahrungen zu machen, wenn man Niemand dabei hat, der es richtig vormacht 

Antwort : "Waren bei mir 4 Rippen" 

Beste Grüße vom Niederrhein und ein fettes DANKE !

David


----------



## wahrhaft (8. November 2011)

hi - nachdem ich mich auf der 601 mal schnell dem boden mit der schulter genähert hatte(s3 abschnitt) und ich extrem viel glück hatte sind wir am nächsten tag nach riva gefahren und haben im dainese shop eingekauft! (grüße an pero - erzberg bezwinger)       ---->    DAINESE WAVE PRO 2 + Dainese Performance Knee Guard--> spare nicht an deiner gesundheit  - mit den zwei teilen biste schon gut dabei - gäbe jedoch noch hose und handschuhe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (8. November 2011)

hab mir vor 2 Wochen ne Rippenprellung links zugezogen, vorne übern Lenker katapultiert. Aber wie ja schon oft erwähnt, ist dies eine nicht geschützte Partie des Körpers..

Fahre Dainese Racing Jacket + Kali Knee Guards + FF Helm Giro Remedy. Die Jacke gibt ein extremes Sicherheitsgefühl, wenn auch der Chest Protector manchmal (gerade im Stehen) einbisschen hochrutscht und an den Hals kommt. (vielleicht kann man da ja noch was tunen ^^) 
Alles in Allem hat die Jacket mir einige böse Verletzungen erspart und beim Sturz ist sie nicht verrutscht, bin gut 5 Meter weit geflogen.

Auf jeden Fall heißt's: Protection 4 Life


----------



## wurzelsau (8. November 2011)

Danke für die vielen Hinweise und Erfahrungsberichte. Ich habe mich wegen der Flexibilität von Voll- bis Leichtschutz für eine Weste mit abnehmbaren Rückenprotektor ( da auf Tour mit Schutzrucksack ) entschieden. In Frage kommen in der Reihenfolge: 
Troy Lee Body Guard 5955, Kali Kavaca oder Sarpa, Dainese impact armour, Poc spin VPD tee  und O'Neal Zero Gravity Weste, wobei ich die tolle POC Weste schon anprobiert habe, aber der Rippenschutz ist sehr kurz.  Als Neckbrace kommt wegen der Beweglichkeit nur das Ortema in Frage. Als Helm habe ich für Enduro/Freeride den leichten und gut belüftetetn FF MET Parachute, der mir bereits schon sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat ( kann ich nur empfehlen ) und den Kali Avatar Carbon Helm für den Park. Als Knie- und Schienbeinschutz ist der POC Bone VDP leg empfehlenswert, da er auch den Orbeschenkel sehr gut schützt. Wenn du bei Speed  über den Lenker abgeworfen wirst, dann habe ich mir schon oft den Oberschenkel derart am Lenker eingehauen, dass ich schieben  und mehrere Tage aussetzen musste.  Das kann man mit dem POC weitegehend vermeiden. 
Also hat jemand speziell mit den genannten Westen Erfahrungen oder kann mir mit neuen Hinweisen weiterhelfen bei der Entscheidung? 
Preis sollte keine Rolle spielen, denn wer nicht optimal kauft, kauft zweimal!


----------



## Langer82 (9. November 2011)

wurzelsau schrieb:


> Nur habe ich mich bisher an Stellen verletzt, die nicht zu schützen sind: Fingerkapseln, Handgelenk, Schlüsselbein, Oberschenkel und zuletzt Rippen.



Fürs Handgelenk kannst du z.B. die hier Tragen:
http://www.jaehnproducts.com/endkunden/details.php?id=4022

und für den Oberschenkel, gerade die innere Seite, oder auch die Kronjuwelen kann ich nur sowas hier empfehlen:
http://www.jaehnproducts.com/endkunden/details.php?id=3999
habs grad selber gemerkt, bin schön mit besagten Juwelen übers Oberrohr gerutscht und ans Steuerrohr geknallt. Die Hosen schützen zudem noch den äußeren Beckenknochen.

Für den Bereich der Niere, Leber gibts auch Protektoren Nierengurte:
http://www.jaehnproducts.com/endkunden/details.php?id=4025

is halt alles eine Frage der Beweglichkeitseinschränkung. 
Greetings


----------



## Sir Galahad (9. November 2011)

Es gibt auch Komplettlösungen:


----------



## wurzelsau (10. November 2011)

Danke für die Tips Männers.


----------



## Zwibi11 (6. April 2015)

Hey bin jetzt auch auf der Suche, kennt jemand von euch eine protektorenjacke die sich durch reisverschlus etc. zur Weste umfunktionieren lässt. Hätte gerne ne Weste für Touren hometrail usw und im Bp ne jacke. Weste + ellbogenschöner wäre auch eine Option aber eine Jacke die zur Weste umfunktioniert werden kann find ich dan deutlich besser. 


Lg


----------

